# Hi from NY



## Sparrow73 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's my intro post. I'm a wife and mom, work in a shelter, have 4 cats and various other pets. Right now I am fostering 3 kittens that are about 2 1/2 weeks old, my little bottle babies. Glad to be here.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome! Please post pictures of your menagerie, specially the bottle babies.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome from an ex N Yorker 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparrow73 (Oct 8, 2013)

So, not sure what order the pics loaded but there is Bonzai, the Siamese & Indy (Indiana Jones) the Ragdoll. I got them very recently from where I work (humane society), within the last 2 years. They are strictly indoors. Amos is the white & black guy, and Gracie is his sister, she is mostly white with tiger striped spots. They are both 13 and they used to be indoor/outdoor but they won't come inside anymore because of recent dogs I brought home (also from work). The foster kittens are 2 grey and 1 black. At least those were the original 3. Today a lady brought in 3 one day old babies with their umbilical cords still on them so now I have them also, that is the pic of the kitten pile.  She found them near a dumpster in an apartment complex. So I have my hands full for a couple months. Nice to be here, thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Cuteness overload here! They are all beautiful cats! And those little ones! Thank you for taking care of them. I hope that they all thrive and get wonderful families. Please keep posting pictures as they develop.


----------



## Sparrow73 (Oct 8, 2013)

The bigger kittens are doing great. They are using a litter pan, and eating some canned food now, still on the bottle though. The tiny ones are also doing well, very active and hungry and pottying like champs.  I will certainly post more pics as they grow.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Gorgeous kitties who look very content! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a good thing you're doing! Welcome to the forum! I bet you're busy,you've got quite a bunch!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

SQUEEEEEES!!!!! Omg they are all so precious!!! You are an angel for caring for them!!! I'm in NY too...so Yo...what's up?! .


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I love the pic of them hugging each other! Too cute. And they help with the laundry? Bonus!  The kittens are just so adorable - the grey ones are really stunning.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sparrow73 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes! And the compliments. 

Haha, yes they help me avoid doing the laundry, wouldn't want to disturb them!

What part of NY are you from? I am actually in the Hudson Valley so not a lot of "Yo"ing going on, though I definitely say "What's up?" plenty. :mrgreen:


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahaha I was taking it a bit old school . I work in manhattan but live in lower westchester...actually just moved to a new apt. I miss my old place  there was more trees (woods) and nature...I don't see any of the critters I used to


----------



## Sparrow73 (Oct 8, 2013)

Aw, that stinks. We are in a village with a postage stamp yard so no critters here either, except the occasional skunk or squirrel. lol


----------

